# fish won't die, needs help



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

A couple days ago I noticed a harlequin rasbora that seemed to be dieing. Yesterday morning I went to pick it out because I thought it was dead but it was still alive. Last night it looked dead and I didn't get around to removing it. Today I see it alive still but still laying on its back.

All fish in tank have been there a while so not worried about some disease or something. This is just a sick fish that I am just waiting to die.

I am 99 percent sure it won't make it and not sure how to euthanize it with that I have at home, no car this weekend.

just went to try to touch it and it started swimming very funny and then went down to lay on the bottom again, this time right side up at least.

maybe I'll just wait another day to see what happens.


----------



## Neon (Jan 29, 2014)

Obviously it's on its way out to the great fish bowl in the sky. 
Do it a favour and scoop it out of the aquarium, drop it in your toilet and push the handle.
It'll enjoy the "one last ride down the porcelain slide".


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I say just leave it. When it dies, it will get eaten by scavengers.


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Or you can put it is a zip lock and put it in the freezer should be out within 20-30 min.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

What I hear from a lot of people especially breeders, just put the fish in a bag and hit it on a wall or floor. This will knock em out fast, then flush.. I just can't do that personally


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

default said:


> What I hear from a lot of people especially breeders, just put the fish in a bag and hit it on a wall or floor. This will knock em out fast, then flush.. I just can't do that personally


If you want to euthanize a fish, freezing is really the best way.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Neon, if you are flushing live fish down the toilet you should find another hobby as that is how problems start, people releasing live fish which could cause problems down the line.


----------



## Neon (Jan 29, 2014)

bob123 said:


> Neon, if you are flushing live fish down the toilet you should find another hobby as that is how problems start, people releasing live fish which could cause problems down the line.


A Harlequin Rasbora on it's last breath! Give it a rest Bob.
Where it's going and what it's getting mixed with, it wouldn't make to the main line.
Pfffffffffffffff.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Neon said:


> A Harlequin Rasbora on it's last breath! Give it a rest Bob.
> Where it's going and what it's getting mixed with, it wouldn't make to the main line.
> Pfffffffffffffff.


You are right, the fish itself will not, but the parasites it carries which our fish have no immunity to will. Never flush any fish down the drain.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Just pick it up and throw it at the floor. Quick painless and instant. A small fish that size will not survive the massive g forces it would go through.


----------



## aniroc (Aug 23, 2012)

Breeders use buckets of icy water+vodka+clove oil. They cull hundreds of fish at a time. The most humane way to kill a fish is to feed it to a larger fish. Some breeders keep an Oscar for this reason. This is what happens in nature with a weak/sick fish.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*euthanization*

well I am surprised at some of the responses as I am sure most will on here will prob disagree with your methods of smashing fish against the wall and so forth ...
a quick google search of euthanization methods will come up with a few diff ways of doing this .I have had fish that deserved to be put out of there misery ,sounds stupid but I could not do some of the methods out there .expecially smashing the fish against a wall.that is my opinion hopefully u take some time and do the research rather then just take ideas of some people and do them .
the simplist way for me was to simply put it in the freezer in some water ..
anyways as for flushing fish down the toilet , its not suppose to be done to protect us in general ..

cheers


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

damn thing is still alive somehow. It is a fighter but still just laying on the bottom.

I might just toss it outside and it dry up, get too cold and die faster. But on the other hand, it is trying very hard to live and I want to give it a chance.

So hard


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*fish*

Why do u bother posting ignore the info given and post again about how long 
its taken .....im stepping out....sorry all the info was given u just had to read it
and act on it...oh well ....


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't understand the purpose of flushing fish down the toilet. Why can't we just instantly kill them and then dump them into the compost bin. The toilet and the pipes contain fair bit of water, the fishes won't die instantly and instead would live through a slow death.


----------



## Neon (Jan 29, 2014)

kevinli1021 said:


> I don't understand the purpose of flushing fish down the toilet. Why can't we just instantly kill them and then dump them into the compost bin. The toilet and the pipes contain fair bit of water, the fishes won't die instantly and instead would live through a slow death.


WHAT????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!
Do you seriously know whats in a sewage pipe???
The poisonous cocktail of hydrogen sulfide, ammonia, methane, carbon dioxide, sulfur dioxide, and nitrogen oxides would kill a fish in seconds.

What do you suggest?....assisted suicide with a lethal injection of drain cleaner?
Give it a break people.


----------

